# e39 bluetooth and nav upgrade



## DReborn (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey everybody...I have two quick questions (possible three):

1. I wanted to use bmwnav.com to upgrade my nav system and screen (love that widescreen and faster/better nav system)...is it worth it and are they for real? I would love to hear some positive reviews! =)

2. I wanted to upgrade my car with bluetooth since I have a bluetooth phone AND/OR get a wireless phone setup. I have a little bluetooth headset but it's annoying to not have it connected the car steering wheel and not come through the car audio, not to mention have to worry about charging it all the time. Any good kits out there? Can BMW upgrade me?

3. What's the best way to get XM/Sirrus radio in my car since I have DSP? I really rather not take out my cd changer so does that mean I need to use my fm modulator? Does it sound that bad? Is it worth it? 

Thanks!!


----------



## DReborn (Jun 7, 2004)

Subtle bump... =)

And another question: could I incorporate a blitz safe/soundgate setup if I got an mp3 player (phillips hd-140)?



DReborn said:


> Hey everybody...I have two quick questions (possible three):
> 
> 1. I wanted to use bmwnav.com to upgrade my nav system and screen (love that widescreen and faster/better nav system)...is it worth it and are they for real? I would love to hear some positive reviews! =)
> 
> ...


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

I haven't purchased from that site, but I've read from others on the bmwnav Yahoo group who have. It seems to be legit, I've read no complaints, only praise.

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/bmwnav/ (signup required)


----------

